# cockatiel crests



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

I really enjoy Bennie's crest! It is SO expressive! And, apart from cockatoos, cockatiels are the only parrots that have one (or am I forgetting someone?)
I love when Bennie raises and lowers his as I am talking to him. It looks so cute when they go into "alert mode", seeing something that startles them or they are unsure about, and those feathers stick straight up. Then, when they get ticked off, they can flatten that crest back against their nape in a way that clearly says "Back off!" (the open beak and hiss just emphasize that!)
No news to any of you, I know; just wanted to share my recent thoughts!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I love all the tiels "preen time" crests. When they go all fat and fluffy and start rubbing their head around their preening gland with the fluffiest feathers ever! xD


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

Crests are pretty cute  little flags of expression!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I like crests too. Very easy to read


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I love crests too. Joey looks so funny when he is on high alert his stands straight up. I will ask him what he has his big hair on for. 

Mom's little guy has an amazingly long, curly crest.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I love tiel crests, too! I find it MUCH easier to read a cockatiel's mood than my conure's, LOL!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

TamaMoo said:


> I love crests too. Joey looks so funny when he is on high alert his stands straight up. I will ask him what he has his big hair on for.
> 
> Mom's little guy has an amazingly long, curly crest.


That's funny! I posted a picture of Bennie's "big hair" once. He was just perched on my finger as I sat in my chair and he suddenly went into high alert. His crest was standing straight up and he started hissing and looking around. I never did figure out what upset him, but I managed to get a picture because he kept it up for some time.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

You do have to wonder what sets them off sometimes. There will be no noise, movement, or anything to warrant the fear, yet there it is, panic and big hair.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I love to pet cockatiel crests


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

While we are on the subject of crests, Joey has just _finally_, last night, started allowing head scritches, but on his crest area only.  He's enjoyed belly rubs for a while, but has never allowed head scritches until now. I am over the moon with joy! I can't wait until we can scritch his whole head.


----------



## ladybirdkaity (Jan 1, 2015)

Haha, this is the reason I love birds in general. Cockatiels and cockatoos have crests that show how they're feeling... but, I feel as though other birds are just as expressive. I love it when they're all poofed up, showing me they're having a jolly good show, and then all of a sudden they get a skinny and wide-eyed cause the door slammed or something. I also love their jerky movements when they're feeling curious. When we think of birds, we think of the ability to fly -- therefore, whenever I see a bird run on it's lil feet, I laugh. It's so unnatural looking to me. Tehehe. Lil dinosaurs.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Yup, can't get enough of those crests. So expressive! Always thought they're like a big spikey crown when they're spooked aww. Maxi is just about done moulting, I made sure I kept her main crest feather as they look so sweet ahah. Thankfully Maxi has lots of new crest feathers come in.


----------



## Mscute444 (Apr 26, 2014)

*Adorable Crests!*

I also love Chico's (my cockatiel) crest. He can be puffy and snuggly, but then when I scratch my neck or something he'll bite it like, "No, she's mine!" and go back to cuddles. He's adorable.

-Mscute444 :wf lutino::cinnamon::cinnamon pearl:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2015)

Crest are super cute indeed  ... but the pin feathers my tiel always has in his crest drive me crazy because I can never manage pick them apart! 

Someone I know thinks the crest is actually an antenna of some sort... weirdo lol.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

yes they are very cute  I always call it their hair :lol: our new baby has a much fuller crest than Chewy does, very interesting! wondering if it will stay this way as he/she grows up and has a molt


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

I feel like parrots without crests look a bit naked without them! I just love that you can instantly understand what their feeling, just by looking at their crests!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2015)

han93 said:


> I feel like parrots without crests look a bit naked without them! I just love that you can instantly understand what their feeling, just by looking at their crests!


Funny, that's how I've always felt too... for example green cheek conures. GCCs are super cute but after always seeing my tiel with a crest they look like something's "missing" lol.

I eventaully would like to get a GCC but not until in the long distant future.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

BirdCrazyJill said:


> yes they are very cute  I always call it their hair :lol: our new baby has a much fuller crest than Chewy does, very interesting! wondering if it will stay this way as he/she grows up and has a molt


I do too.  When Joey is on alert, I ask "Whatcha got your big hair on for?" When it is messy, I tell him he needs to fix his hair. Joey's seemed to get longer and fluffier after his first big molt.


----------



## mutt (Jan 20, 2015)

crests are on my favorite thing on cockatiel! i wish more birds had crest


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Juliet said:


> Crest are super cute indeed  ... but the pin feathers my tiel always has in his crest drive me crazy because I can never manage pick them apart!
> 
> Someone I know thinks the crest is actually an antenna of some sort... weirdo lol.



Ah tell me about it, I've got this with Maxi, the pin feathers .. Maxi has loads on her crest now, I try to help with it but I get told to scritch elsewhere, tyvm  

... and an antenna.. oookay :blink:


----------

